# Happy 1st B-day F litter vom Johnson-Haus!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday to our New Years' eve litter!!!

Faux v. Johnson-Haus:








His daddy tells us: "... he is an incredible dog to work with. Comes out to train and rehabilitate dogs with me every day." "He is exactly what I wanted" :wub: :thumbup:

Fema v. Johnson-Haus:








Sweet Fema sharing the doggy bed with her "sister". Her momma says: "I don't know why I even wasted money on a second dog bed" :rofl: I'm with you Kat!

Fenga v. Johnson-Haus:








Who gives our poor Ebo a run for his mommy. Gosh she is just like her momma, dominant bit**!!! :rofl:

Fonzie v. Johnson-Haus:








An Arko mini me, knuckle-head, stubborn, you name it. Too much dog but his mommy is trying her best and doing a good job with him. 

Faegan v. Johnson-Haus:








One of the most spoiled dogs in this world!!! :wub:

And to the rest of the littermates!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: *to the F litter ,and many more*


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I still can't believe my baby boy is 1!! This year went by SOO fast! 

Happy Birthday to the entire "F" litter!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Found another picture!

Frenzi v. Johnson-Haus...









Happy birthday girl!! Her momma tells us: "Her name suits her very well" :rofl:

And here is one of their momma right before they were born... :wub:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww, they are all so beautiful!! Can't believe they are 1 year already! I remember melting over their newborn pictures on here last year.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful dogs..Happy Birthday


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to them all, all gorgeous babies.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you, Carolina! And everyone else!

FEMA vom Johnson-Haus (aka " GYPSY") is the 'love bug' for sure!

She's a tad bit spoiled  and we have enjoyed every moment....can't wait to see what antics we have in store for this year! 

Our baby girl is like a rocket ship and always on GO! We can't imagine our lives without her. :wub:

Happy Birthday to the other F litter pups as well!!!:birthday:

 Kat


----------

